
Show HN: I made a site to create learning road maps - abdullah_rm
https://edanswers.io
======
AnonC
I see a “Try for free” button, but I don’t see any pricing links. Please add
pricing information prominently on the site even if it’s not yet completely
figured out). Generally, I’d like to know what I’m getting into before I get
into it and invest time and effort that could potentially go to waste.

------
maddyboo
It would be nice to be able to demo the app without signing up for an account.

------
pezo1919
The idea itself is cool! However, the features are not clear to me: how is it
better than a simple outline created in Google Docs?

------
beckingz
Do I have to create every learning plan that I use?

~~~
abdullah_rm
Yes, you have to do it manually.

------
lovetocode
This is neat! Great work!

~~~
abdullah_rm
thanks, looking forward to your feedback!

